# RETIRED - 10G x2 Lowtech



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

*Both tanks RETIRED*



I figure I would share my two low-tech tanks.

*First* is my girlfriend and daughter's 10G tank, which has been set up for several years, and it serves as a turtle food farm:
Equipment:
10 Gallon Aquarium
Tetra in-tank and Hagen Elite Mini
Stock T8 hood
Clown Puke
25W Tetra Heater
Dosing
Fish Poop - sometimes some micro
Fauna:
Uncounted platy and mollys
misc snails
Flora:
Java Moss
Peacock Moss
Java Fern
Java Fern Needle Leaf
Java Fern Trident
Java Fern Windelov
FTS:










*Second* is my newer 10 gallon dirt tank, which I moved RCS from my 20G tank to. It is about 2 months old. At startup I used a filter that was seeded in another tank, and poured in plenty of 'mulm. I top off with RO/DI, and do a 90% water change a month to reduce tannic/humic color (will reduce after).
Equipment:
10 Gallon Aquarium
Hagen Elite Mini
Two 13W CFLs with shop reflectors
Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix w/ Black Diamond cap
no heater
Dosing
micro once and a while
Fauna:
Red Cherry Shrimp
misc snails
Flora:
Duckweed
Water Lettuce
Microsword
Cryptocoryne wendtii (assorted colors_
Maybe some other crypts
a snip of guppy grass

11-12-11, filling up:








11-23-11, dirty glass:
























1-29-12, after a water change, still yellowish, but much better:

























Thanks for viewing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice little tanks! :icon_smil


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya nice shrimp and plants.


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

the bottom tank is simple, but elegant- both in terms of aquascape and apparatus. good contrast of reds and greens.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> Nice little tanks! :icon_smil





GMYukonon24s said:


> Ya nice shrimp and plants.





muntwo said:


> the bottom tank is simple, but elegant- both in terms of aquascape and apparatus. good contrast of reds and greens.


Thanks! I hope the micro sword grows out more! I am actually impressed how it is doing now, it is seeming to take off.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

So, when servicing the filter pumps in the livebearing tank, trimmed the moss beard off the larger filter. It was a serious mat. When I move here shortly, might try a moss wall.



















A few weeks later, the dirt tank is fully tanic/humic again. 









I love the colors of the crypts against the water tint.









nomnomnom time









Thanks for looking


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Hahah, I cant even tell what sort of filter that's supposed to be under all that moss!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice 10 gallon shrimp tank. I was thinking about doing the same thing with the Organic potting soil + black diamond cap.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Love your npt. Love the look of your crypts. My red looked like that. Looks like its bouncing back. Dirt and black beauty/diamond. Best combo!


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

Retired the tanks, need more time


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Aww man. Did you at least take some pics before you tore them down?


----------

